# Differences between Rollerball (1975) & (2002).



## Dave (Jul 3, 2002)

Having read some reviews (all bad) on the new Rollerball (2002) I doubt I'll be seeing it. It sounds as though they have ruined a reasonable idea, and turned it into "Starlight Express". Even a MGM executive is quoted as saying "It sucks..."

The original film wasn't a great film, but it did make a political statement about Corporate power, and about aggressive anti-social behaviour in society. Statements that many films have followed and copied since. The year was 2018 (43 years in the future.) There is no crime and there are no more wars. Corporations are now the leaders of the world. The film, and the short story it was based on (Roller Ball by William Harrison in Esquire magazine) extrapolated the violent tendancies in 1970's society (before the advent of WWF wrestling and video console games) into the future.

The new version sidelines any political statements for more amazing rollerblading stunts than plot. No mention of the Corporate Wars is made now; it is set in 2005 (why would such a violent game be developed and allowed in only 3 years from now?) The films explains this by Rollerball not yet being a worldwide phenomenon, but something that's popular in Turkey and Kazakhstan, and expanding elsewhere. Jonathan E is now Jonathan Cross. He is new to the game, not a 10 year veteran, recruited by a Russian Entrepreneur to play Rollerball, instead of being an employee of the Energy Corporation. 

In a complete reverse of the story; although audiences and money men love him, he WANTS to get out of the game because the stakes are being raised for more blood and guts. In the original, the game was an unwinable digression for the masses that demonstrated the futility of individuality. It had him trying to stay in the game, while the stakes were being raised in an attempt to force him to retire, or to kill him off, because he had become greater than the game itself.

Did anyone involved in this even understand the original films premises?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 12, 2002)

Doesn't sound promising!  The remake has just come out on DVD over here in Canada, and as i can barely remember the original film I was thinking of renting them both, not sure which order to watch them in though.  I will post my thoughts once I can make a comparison.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 15, 2002)

I have just watched the 1975 version and currently have the remake on in the background.  I have to say that even though it is only about 30 minutes in, it seems to be the biggest load of pants.  
Apparently it tested poorly and was re-edited by the director.  I dread to imagine how it could have been any worse 

The game of rollerball is described as "sports entertainment" in the remake, and has many parallels with that other "sports entertainment" in the real world, wrestling.  This is made even clearer with cameos from prominent WWE celebrities.  In fact the entire purpose of the sport in the remake seems to be exactly like that of wrestling, just a little bit more violent.

There are very few similarities between the 1975 version and the 2002 version as far as I can tell.  The use of corporate advertising and the basic idea behind the game (they even explain the rules in the the remake!), but beyond that they have little in common.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 18, 2019)

The difference ? the 1975 film is far better then the 2002 film.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 19, 2019)

I remember reading the book Rollerball and being disappointed as a chapter would finish with Jonathon saying that they were off to play, say, Berlin and then the next chapter would begin “Wow what a game that was.”


----------



## Vince W (Nov 19, 2019)

Vladd67 said:


> I remember reading the book Rollerball and being disappointed as a chapter would finish with Jonathon saying that they were off to play, say, Berlin and then the next chapter would begin “Wow what a game that was.”


If only all sports were reported this way.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

In the 1975 film  , you could at least identify with him as an individual  defying authority and  doing what he wanted to do .  This film actually  had a semblance of a good story, which the 2002 film lacked .  Johnathan's situation  stemmed form the fact that he's become greater then the game that  he plays and for an authoritarian   society which enforces  controlled social harmony , this is a problem .  From the point of view of the corporate social controllers  no individual  should never  be allowed to stand out in society in any field of endeavor because,  that could  threaten and undermine  the status quo and cause social instability . The corporate heads  wanted him to retire  and, when he refused, they started playing dirty by  changing  the rules  of the game , making it ever more  deadlier to play in the hope of  scaring   him  him in to retirement .  Even after making an example and of his friend  and fellow teammate Moonpie in who  he rendered braindead as result of the game , this further  increased his resolve  to to keep on playing  .  The Corporate heads tried  bribery , offering to return  to him his wife that was taken from him years before by  a powerful  corporate executive wanted her for himself.  But that too  didn't work .

This  Society came about due to the aftermath of an  event called  The Corporate wars which  are never really explained or even talked about.  We could   speculate that it was  probably nothing more then large corporations swallowing up competitors getting ever  bigger and eventually,  powerful enough to take over the all the governments. But given how hush hush everyone is about that history, one wonders how bad was it ?


----------



## J Riff (Nov 24, 2019)

75 was a decent action movie, and Jonathan took on the evil corporation  who stole his wife I think ..Yeah, pretty sure... but. the 2002 version, I watched with some hope, and cannot remember a single thing about it. Nuthin', just a blank space where Rollerball2 should be.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

J Riff said:


> 75 was a decent action movie, and Jonathan took on the evil corporation  who stole his wife I think ..Yeah, pretty sure... but. the 2002 version, I watched with some hope, and cannot remember a single thing about it. Nuthin', just a blank space where Rollerball2 should be.



The 2002 film a forgettable reboot with forgettable one note, one dimensional characters . This film had nothing going for it.


----------

